# Retiring HSE after 20y (PRSI Class D) with Lumpsum & €215/w stateNCOAP = €219!?



## contrarymary (19 Apr 2011)

Hello,

My mother has been working in the HSE for 20 years and is due to retire this year. 

She has always paid class D PRSI contributions. 

Not sure if this is relevant but she was married but has been legally separated for the past 10 years. 

She will get a lump sum when she retires. 

Today, she found out that her pension will only amount to about €215 per week when she retires. We are aghast at this considering many people who have never worked a day in their lives get paid the OAP state pension of about 230 per week. 

Does anyone know if she would be entitled to any sort of state pension in addition to her public service pension? 

It seems unbelievable that after working for so long, she should make less money in the long run.

Many thanks for any thoughts..


----------



## Slim (19 Apr 2011)

A lot depends on the length of service. Where was your mum working before she joined the HSE? Has she accumulated any stamps? 20 years is half maximum service so that leads to half pension. Slim


----------



## contrarymary (19 Apr 2011)

thanks for that slim. she was self-employed for about 10 years and previous to that she worked in the bank in the UK for about 10 years. So no, i guess she has no more stamps? Still seems strange that she should have less of a pension than say my Granny, who never worked a day (outside the home) in her life..


----------



## Baracuda (19 Apr 2011)

Hi Mary

Not my particular area but if she was self employed surely she would have paid a class S stamp so based on 10 years she may be entilted to a contributary pension, like wise she may be entilted to a pension from the UK.


----------



## gipimann (20 Apr 2011)

Just to point out that the maximum State Pension (Non-Contributory) which is paid to persons with no PRSI record is currently €219 per week.  The State Pension (Contributory) rate is €230 pw.

If there is no entitlement from the Class S stamp and/or the UK contributions, your mother can apply for the State Pension (non-contributory), which will be means-tested on her income and savings.


----------



## ajapale (20 Apr 2011)

hi CMary, and welcome to AAM,

Ive moved your thread to social welfare for the time being (public sector pensions might be a better option) and have also reworked your title a little to more fully reflect your question.

Your mothers case highlights the fact that for some people on relatively low wages and with short or fragmented service the Public Service Pension is far from the "Rolls Royce" pension as described by many commentators.

Im not sure but perhaps someone else might know but does the fact that your mother is separated have any bearing on the situation? Did her husband pay prsi?

aj
Moderator


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Apr 2011)

Your mother should apply for her UK pension. Just Google UK pension and download the International pension application form. Women are paid pension at age 60. (I think that is still the case though they are in the process of raising the age level to align it with men)


----------

